# 8" Ghost Shrimp O.O



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Just to share with you guys; I went to an exotic fish store today where they sell plants and fish that the LFS do not have and I saw an 8" Ghost Shrimp!! I didnt even know they get that big. It was 2 or 3 times bigger than an adult crawfish. It was being sold for $49.99. It was in a freshwater tank and was labeled "XL Ghost Shrimp $49.99" Anyone have ghost shrimps these sizes?*


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

Did it have thin claws? Was there a blue tint to the claws?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I don't remember, but his claws DID stand out. It was a different color than the body. The body was dark gray with a hint of brown and the claws were either black or blue. Oh yes, the claws were thin. The arm that held the claws were also very long, and had size one inch claws. *


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

Then I would guess that it's some type of Prawn. _Macrobrachium rosenbergii_ perhaps.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Yea thats what it actually looks like -______- I like how they false advertise and sell a shrimp that people eat for $50 per.*


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

Thats funny. Maybe I should start breeding them and sell them at the discounted price of $30 per! lol


----------



## NativeKeeper (Jun 12, 2010)

*That would have been interesting to see, Ghost Shrimp, are known to only grow to about 1.5 inches max.

Steroids maybe ????*r2
*


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*9000mgs of Growth Hormone per meal is what they used* *old dude


----------

